

Phantom - ShaneCurran
http://phanto.mx/

======
p4bl0
I don't see how this could possibly work. I'm root on my machine, how could a
software that some other people use can prevent me to do whatever I want with
data that my machine receives? In the worst case, I can screenshot anything
that appear on my screen. The app claim to be screenshot-proof. I call
bullshit.

~~~
knucklesandwich
Yeah this can't work for the same myriad reasons DRM can be circumvented:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management#Meth...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management#Methods_to_bypass_DRM)

------
striking
Snapchat, but it lets you publish your pictures? Also, it stole the name of a
popular Cydia tweak for Snapchat. [0] Also, they left what seems like a fake
review of their own product on Google Play. [1]

[0]:
[http://www.cokepokes.com/cydia/depiction/phantom.html](http://www.cokepokes.com/cydia/depiction/phantom.html)

[1]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.phantom&re...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.phantom&reviewId=Z3A6QU9xcFRPRlMtOHU2VGRVS2JQMVg0a3A4Zk5uczMtbDJCMjc1NFdxYkk2bFlWc29tb2JaNk9UTmtCaWI1LUlnc3VubjVrVWRVa1REdmlvVW9pNGxXNkNZ)

------
Artemis2
How can you prevent me to take a photo of my screen?

------
coke
Hacker News really needs some feature to down-vote ... ;-)

~~~
Artemis2
You can, once you reach a certain karma threshold.

~~~
ColinWright
All this is unofficial, but based on my own observations:

You can never down-vote a submission. When you have enough karma you can:

* Down-vote comments

* Flag comments

* Flag submissions

Flags on submissions affect their ranking in a manner similar to down-voting,
except that enough flags can result in a submission being deleted entirely.

~~~
Artemis2
I'd say that you _might_ not have enough karma to have access to all the
features.

~~~
ColinWright
Are you suggesting that with enough karma one _can_ down-vote a submission? I
certainly don't have enough karma yet.

~~~
Artemis2
Only Paul Graham knows.

~~~
ColinWright
Or any of the others who work on the code. However, even jacquesm[0] - third
on the leader board[1] - says that to the best of his knowledge one cannot
downvote articles:

    
    
        http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#downvotearticle
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jacquesm](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jacquesm)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

~~~
dang
There are no downvotes on stories, unless you consider flagging a kind of
story downvote. That's a legitimate way to look at it, since it answers the
complaint upthread [1]: if you think that a story is not appropriate for HN,
that's what flagging is for.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8124546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8124546)

------
jeffehobbs
Oh, how about "no."

------
cwhy
Screenshot?

~~~
p4bl0
Yea. On the Play Store, there is litterelly a screenshot of the app displaying
a picture, above the text presentation which claim that the app protect
against screenshots… This is so lame.

------
rweir
maybe you want to reconsider lying in the description?

